# radio driving me crazy



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

first let me say I'm not crazy ..others have heard this.... just put after market radio in my car played fine for a week or so........ NOW when I drive all the speakers distort ..not static like from plug wires or alternator whine but like there cutting in and out real quick.. and ..this happens only when I accelerate ...take my foot of gas let the car roll it stops doing it sounds fine ... sit in driveway car off radio is fine ..start car let it run radio fine ...rev the engine radio fine ...drive away it sucks .....reached under dash moved /pulled on wires for radio everything good ..ground wire secure .......WTF


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

HAS to be a bad connection somewhere...maybe a speaker shorting out.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

If all the wiring is fine then it is inside the unit where the problem is, ever drop it? or did the kid getting it off the shelf drop it for you? What make of radio is it??? return it and try a new one


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Sounds like a short, trace your switched power, ground, constant power and remote wire if utilized. If no problems there disconnect one channel (speaker) at a time until the problem stops, a speaker or speaker wire could be shorting to the body. If all else fails install a radio shack noise filter on the power wire.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

*radio from hell*

its a pioneer ...new but its been sitting in my closet for about a year and a half so returning it is out ... ... this morning I went under the dash and pulled and pushed on every wire under there ..both hot wires /4 speakers / and ground ..changed where the hot wire is picking up its power .. nothing.. power braked it to check if radio would break up.. it didn't.. ..thanks for the reply/ideas ..oh yeah today I drove it in reverse for about 50 yards at speed the radio didn't break up ...got to love it ...beginning to think something inside the radio is moving when the car has forward motion causing a short .. ?? :shutme


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Disconnect one speaker at a time, at the radio side then drive and repeat.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll throw this out there, you said it only happens when you put your foot in it?? Driving along @ 35-40 mph with hardly any throttle, it does not do it.? If so, I think it is ignition because it requires more volts to jump the spark plug gap under acceleration? , OR your new radio has poor shielding? OR your antenna has lost the shielding around the center wire? Ohm your antenna connector, try plugging in another antenna, put some old speakers in front seat to eliminate the installed ones, run a temporary separate power wire and ground wire, pull the radio and sit it on your lap and shake the crap out of it when its plugged in if you think it is inside, its all a process of elimination. May the first one you try be the answer.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, make sure all 3 engine ground straps are in place and secure. And that the dash itself is well grounded.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Pioneer makes a pretty good deck for the money so if we assume the deck is good. But to be sure find another deck that you know works(just a radio will do) and hook that up real quick and drive it, if the problem persists its the speaker wires if not then its the deck. then I will lean towards a short, specifically a speaker wire grounding out on acceleration. Is all wiring new? Are all speakers connected with proper electrical connectors? How are the speaker wires attached to the unit? Do you have door speakers and if so how are wires run? You could have stripped a small section of wire running it through the door and that is grounding on acceleration. (or somewhere else in the car)


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

just replaced the full interior and replaced all speaker wires ..correct connectors..no door speakers there tightly zip tied under.. dash rears are normally mounted..wires are not soldered but well caped and taped ...shut off each speaker one at a time to hear if one was playing OK ..no dice there all picking up this distortion ..on vacation right know will find a different radio when I get home to try that ...thanks for the ideas guys..... :willy: really weird


----------

